# How frequently do you brush your dog's teeth?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Do you brush your doggie's teeth? I've always had good intentions to do so, but it's such a pain that I don't do it as much as I think I should.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

I usually brush Murphy's teeth about once a week. It is really cute, because he just sits there and lets me do it. I think he must like it too


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't. But he chews a lot of Nylabones and that seems to take care of it. Plus, he eats a raw diet, and while I do ground bone vs. whole, the raw itself seems to cut down on the amount of build up in the first place.


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

we need to start this - what do you use ?- jaime's tartar was pretty bad but we had her cleaned while doing her hips


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't brush Oaks teeth. He eats dry food, I use dry training treat and he gets a hard cookie once a day. He also chew raw marrow bones. He just had his booster shots and the vet commented on his pearly whites.


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick (Nov 7, 2007)

Don't do it to frequently . . . only when I think of it which isn't often. Must get on a schedule so I'll remember.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I've done it twice in 2+ years. He and I both didn't like doing it. I noticed he had a little plaque starting and got him a chewy thing that has done a good job on removing it.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Never. I use raw turkey necks for that, and my dogs have great teeth, including the senior.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

No brushing required on my boy's pearly whites. DH and I give him chicken necks and backs, turkey necks, and raw/smoked marrow bones and they do a great job of cleaning his teeth and giving him chewing exercise.


----------

